# Transmisor AM PLL "Facil"



## clausalan (Mar 17, 2011)

Hola,

Subo transmisor AM PLL muy bueno.

Saludos,


----------



## clausalan (Mar 18, 2011)

Hola,

Subo link,

http://www.gloeidraad.nl/radioforumservice/index.php?p=artikelen&sub=artikel-am-pll

Saludos,


----------



## Blauered (Mar 18, 2011)

Resulta interesante, a excepción del cristal de cuarzo que no se vé que sea comercial para México.
Aunque he notado que es un PLL para la banda europea que tiene separación de 9 KHz. Reitero aun asi, sería interesante para implementarlo en una emisora de AM tradicional que cuente con circuito sintonizador LC o ensamblarlo completo.
Saludos y excelente aporte.


Pues bien, para que funcione en pasos de 10 KHz simplemente reemplazé el cristal por uno de 10.24 MHz usando la salida Q10 en la pata 15 del CD4060. Asi ya queda listo este emisor.


----------



## hackmanice (Mar 23, 2011)

Yo lo arme con el cristal de 10.24 Mhz utilice un modulador mc1496  y utilice la parte de circuito de salida del transmisor AM88 cuyo circuito esta en el libro " Build your own low power transmitters " , pero tengo un problema y es que el pito de la frecuencia carrier que me genera el pll citado en este tema se escucha muy fuerte  y el sonido no es de muy buena calidad, que puedo hacer alguien me puede ayudar, no se si falta algun tipo de filtro pasa bajo despues del pll o es debido bajar la intensidad de la señal que me genera dicho circuito.






loboazulmx dijo:


> Pues bien, para que funcione en pasos de 10 KHz simplemente reemplazé el cristal por uno de 10.24 MHz usando la salida Q10 en la pata 15 del CD4060. Asi ya queda listo este emisor.


----------



## clausalan (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola,

Yo lo arme con el cristal de 5.12 Mhz, muy bueno y estable, transmision 50mts alcance.

Saludos,


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 30, 2012)

Alguien ha probado elevar la potencia de este PLL  ? Y podrian explicar como modificarlo para que los pasos de fracuencia sea cada 10 khz  ?
Si podrian compartir dicha informacion seria de gran ayuda. 
Atte
Yamil


----------



## clausalan (Nov 15, 2012)

Hola yamil2009,

Subo uno lineal muy bueno 15watts, bias 3volts.
Los passos 10k puede poner uno cristal 5.12Mhz
Bias 3volts.

Saludo,


----------

